
Show HN: A fun web CLI for watching YouTube videos with your friends - dismal2
http://tunetab.us/r/hackernews
======
johng
Pretty cool, I like this quite a bit. It would be cool to add an option to
'/sl "terms" 5' and have it paste out the title of the top 5 search results
and then allow a /1 or /5 to add that song to the queue, the top search term
may not always be the one you want.

~~~
dismal2
i added a search feature, works pretty well!

~~~
johng
Been using this off and on, I like it. I wish there were a way to turn off the
no-repeat mode... I want to play the same song more then once after a few
hours.

~~~
dismal2
yeah, I thought about this too and will take out the history feature. I
originally put it there so the auto recommender wouldn't get stuck in loops,
but kind of unnecessary with the new search.

thanks for using it! I want to add one more feature (user ability to lock a
room so only they can submit and skip), and fix some stability problems, and
then it will be "feature complete" in my mind. need to find the time, been
busy...

------
dismal2
just for fun, git repo here:
[https://github.com/odinecse/tunetab](https://github.com/odinecse/tunetab)

------
dismal2
thanks to whoever clicked through and played around, found a bunch of bugs i
didn't encounter myself in my logs! also some ideas.

~~~
dismal2
deployed some bug fixes, new ideas, new features

